# Cleaning Time



## Rob Fisher (8/6/14)

When I first started I used to be very careful with the cleaning and I have realised that a gentle clean doesn't get rid of past flavour and pubs! My newest REO (Amanda the Copper Vein) I have hardly used because I used it at the Cape Vape meet to try and taste juices and have been fighting to get rid of the tastes that are hanging around her...

So all the Nautilus's, some of the Russian and Kayfun Clones, the Russian Big, some of the mPT3's and Amanda are in an intensive warm water soak for the next 24 hours! I run the hot water tap until it's pretty warm (but not too hot I can't keep my hands there) and refresh the water and leave to soak.

Not too sure if this is the way to go but I really really need to get rid of all the juice flavours completely!


----------



## Rob Fisher (8/6/14)

PS: I have used the syringe on Amanda with Vodka already and the flavour has almost gone but not quite...


----------



## eviltoy (8/6/14)

I use lemon juice for the tough flavours. Not sure if thats good for the mod and atty though


----------



## Rob Fisher (8/6/14)

eviltoy said:


> I use lemon juice for the tough flavours. Not sure if thats good for the mod and atty though



Mmmmm... I wonder if I shouldn't add some Sunlight Liquid to one or two of the rinses?


----------



## eviltoy (8/6/14)

I always use sunlight


----------



## soonkia (8/6/14)

I see a lot of people use those jewelry cleaner to clean their equipment. It's also known as a sonic bath. Ohm @johan swears by it. 

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex (8/6/14)

chuck it all in the dishwasher, that's how I keep all my computer peripherals nice and shiny.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Andre (8/6/14)

Sunlight Liquid is a good idea.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## ShaneW (8/6/14)

Hope you can remember which bits and bobs belong where, that's alot of pieces of gear in there.

Why is the Sig 20W not in there?


----------



## Alex (8/6/14)

Thinking about this again, I bet a good steamer would probably do the best job of really cleaning everything.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (8/6/14)

Matthee said:


> Sunlight Liquid is a good idea.



Thanks @Matthee! On my way to the kitchen now...


----------



## soonkia (8/6/14)

Alex said:


> chuck it all in the dishwasher, that's how I keep all my computer peripherals nice and shiny.



Wait... What computer peripherals do you chuck in the dishwasher? 

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Alex (8/6/14)

soonkia said:


> Wait... What computer peripherals do you chuck in the dishwasher?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


All types, but keyboards come out really clean.


----------



## Silver (8/6/14)

Good luck for the cleaning Rob

@Alex, not sure what my wife would say about my keyboard in the dishwasher, but thanks for the tip. I may just try it with an old one that needs replacement. I assume you leave it for a while to dry afterward before plugging back in


----------



## Alex (8/6/14)

Silver said:


> Good luck for the cleaning Rob
> 
> @Alex, not sure what my wife would say about my keyboard in the dishwasher, but thanks for the tip. I may just try it with an old one that needs replacement. I assume you leave it for a while to dry afterward before plugging back in



I have fixed many very high end keyboards that have been damaged by liquid spills, coffee/coke you name it. Just take them apart first. Afterwards, use a hairdryer to dry them. And re assemble. easy peasy.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Necris (8/6/14)

Yup, liquid is only bad is power is applied

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (8/6/14)

ShaneW said:


> Hope you can remember which bits and bobs belong where, that's alot of pieces of gear in there.



I certainly hope so... but I'm sure I will... I have taken them apart enough times... I could probably do it in my sleep!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mike (8/6/14)

Alex said:


> I have fixed many very high end keyboards that have been damaged by liquid spills, coffee/coke you name it. Just take them apart first. Afterwards, use a hairdryer to dry them. And re assemble. easy peasy.




Mechanicals? Hmmmm


----------



## capetocuba (8/6/14)

I learnt a very handy trick far down this journey just the other day from guru @Gazzacpt. Apart from removing old flavours, my mods were not firing on all cylinders. He advised me to buy contact cleaner. Found below spray can from Builders Warehouse, cost R40.00. Cleaned all contact points including the threads. No cleaner used on atty though! They are better than the day I got them

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Useful 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (8/6/14)

OK they have been given the Sunlight Soap treatment... and the REO got some extra attention with Vodka as well... and they have had at least a dozen or more rinses and soaking in warm water... they are all now dry (well as dry as a paper towel can make it) and all laid out to dry out some more during the night under a fan!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Necris (9/6/14)

damn...that Reo has my heart

Reactions: Like 1


----------

